# português ibérico



## chily

Olá!
O que é o português ibérico?


----------



## Outsider

Deve-se referir ao português falado em Portugal.


----------



## chily

Eu achei o mesmo! mas queria outro opinhão!
Obrigada pela sua resposta!

Gostaria de mais opinhoes!


----------



## Outsider

Só uma pequena correcção:


chily said:


> Eu achei o mesmo! mas queria outra opinião!


----------



## chily

Muito obrigada! tinha dúvida sobre opinião  e sobre outro foi um erro de tc.
obrigada!


----------



## Mangato

Acho que não tem outra explicação. O português além de Portugal e Brasil é a lingua falada em Moçambique, Angola, Guinea, Cavo Verde..... Quando se refirem ao português ibérico, refirem-se ao português falado em Porugal, que como é sabido está na Península Ibérica, e que tem conotações diferenciais com o português falado noutras partes do mundo.


----------



## chily

Muito obrigada!!! sua resposta foi de muita utilidade para mim. Um abraço.


----------



## Tomby

Apenas queria acrescentar que a língua portuguesa se fala em quatro continentes e é a língua oficial de oito estados independentes que formam a CPLP (Comunidade dos Países de Língua Portuguesa). 
Logicamente o português _ibérico_ é o falado em Portugal. 
Eis dois links sobre a CPLP: um e dois. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Alandria

Preferimos chamá-lo de português europeu.


----------



## Tomby

Concordo totalmente com você. Por essa razão na minha mensagem escrevi "ibérico" em letra itálica. Para além disso é a primeira vez que tinha notícias do português _ibérico_. Cá normalmente dizemos "português" (simplesmente), "português de Portugal" ou "português europeu".
O adjectivo "ibérico" se usa mais para se referir aos elementos geográficos: rio Douro, Tejo, Oceano Atlântico, etc.
Bom-dia!


----------



## olivinha

É por isso, Tomba, que eu acho gozado quando aqui na Espanha dizem que eu sou iberoamericana. 
Bem, mas isso é papo para outro _barbante_.
Bom dia para você também.
O


----------



## quorumtg

Também já ouvi dizer "português luso", para diferenciar de "portugués do Brasil".


----------



## Ainhache

Tamén existe o galego lusista, referido ao galego que mais se asemella ao português!


----------



## pradeno

olivinha said:


> É por isso, Tomba, que eu acho gozado quando aqui na Espanha dizem que eu sou iberoamericana.
> Bem, mas isso é papo para outro _barbante_.
> Bom dia para você também.
> O


Todo bem


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Mangato said:


> Acho que não tem outra explicação. O português além de Portugal e Brasil é a l*i*ngua falada em Moçambique, Angola, Guinea, Ca*v*o Verde..... Quando se refirem ao português ibérico, refirem-se ao português falado em Porugal, que como é sabido está na Península Ibérica, e que tem conotações diferenciais com o português falado noutras partes do mundo.



Amigo Mangato, permita-me:
Cabo Verde (parece ser que aqui se confirma que para os hispanos as letras "v" e "b" são iguais. Uma vez vi em um jornal local uma receita de "Bavarroise" escrita "Vabarroise"...)
...Quando se referem...
...referem-se...
língua (com acento no "i").

Abraço.


----------



## Mangato

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Amigo Mangato, permita-me:
> Cabo Verde (parece ser que aqui se confirma que para os hispanos as letras "v" e "b" são iguais. Uma vez vi em um jornal local uma receita de "Bavarroise" escrita "Vabarroise"...)
> ...Quando se referem...
> ...referem-se...
> língua (com acento no "i").
> 
> Abraço.


 
Obrigado pelas correcções. Mas não entendo isso que di que para os hispanos são iguais v e b. O que acontece e que há inúmeras palavras que no espanhol se escrevem com b e no português se faz com v. Isso conduz a cometer erros aos aprendizes. Mas acredito que no caso de Cabo Verde não foi isso, mais bem um erro de digitação. Em quanto a *bavarrois, *nos escrevemos bavarois. Como é uma palavra extraña, não posso opinar qual é a ortografia correta.

Cumprimentos

MG


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Mangato said:


> Obrigado pelas correcções. Mas não entendo isso que di que para os hispanos são iguais v e b. O que acontece e que há inúmeras palavras que no espanhol se escrevem com b e no português se faz com v. Isso conduz a cometer erros aos aprendizes. Mas acredito que no caso de Cabo Verde não foi isso, mais bem um erro de digitação. Em quanto a *bavarrois, *nos escrevemos bavarois. Como é uma palavra *extraña* , não posso opinar qual é a ortografia correta.
> 
> Cumprimentos
> 
> MG



... estranha. 

Quis dizer que normalmente as pessoas que têm como idioma natal o espanhol não fazem muita distinção entre as letras "b" e "v".  Uma vez vi escrito em um restaurante local, em uma cidade da América do Sul, Ceviche de camarón e Cebiche de pescado, em um mesmo menu (na mesma página). Escutei muita gente dizendo que iam ao vanco ao invés de banco. E por aí vai...há muitos exemplos.... para mim sempre me pareceu estranho isso. É como confundir a letra "m" com a letra "r"...ambos os casos são esquisitos (esquisito em português...he he)


----------



## Mangato

Agora entendi. Uma coisa e o que se escreve, pois há umas normas, e outra o que se escuta. Além dos sotaques diferentes, as letra B e V tenhem en espanhol a mesma fonética. Na origem forom fonemas diferentes, mas hoje são idénticos. 
Em quanto a *cebiche, ou ceviche, *tenho que reconhecer que não conhecia qual era o jeito certo. Pesquisei no DRAE é aparece que as duas formas estão certas. O que resulta estranho é que no mesmo cardapio as escrevam de jeito distinto. Assim garantem o cincuenta por cento de acerto


----------



## Alandria

Tenho muitos amigos chilenos que pronunciam o "v" com som de "v" mesmo, creio que seja particularidade do Chile.


----------



## jazyk

Também já ouvi paraguaios pronunciarem o v em espanhol como o nosso v. Fazem-no até com o b. Mas é claro que nem sempre e dependo do som que o precede e blá blá blá.


----------



## Mangato

Alandria said:


> Tenho muitos amigos chilenos que pronunciam o "v" com som de "v" mesmo, creio que seja particularidade do Chile.


 
É possivel.  Vejam

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD


----------



## diversa

Na Argentina quando alguém fala pronunciando "v" e "b" como em português, francês e italiano etc. freqüentemente erra tudo. Falam com erros de "ortografia". Já escutei dizer "Presidente dé*v*il" (infelizmente era o presidente quem falava). Além disso fica muito difícil para muitos alunos reproduzir o som do "v" na aprendizagem de línguas.


----------



## Alandria

Mangato said:


> É possivel. Vejam
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD


 
Oi, Mangato!
Infelizmente não consegui acessar o site referido. Você tem outra referência?


----------



## Mangato

Alandria said:


> Oi, Mangato!
> Infelizmente não consegui acessar o site referido. Você tem outra referência?


 
Sim, parece que o enlace está errado

Intente http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/html/cabecera.htm

e na pesquisa coloque V


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Mangato said:


> Sim, parece que o enlace está errado
> 
> Intente http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/html/cabecera.htm
> 
> e na pesquisa coloque V


Las explicaciones contenidas en este enlace son para mi increíbles. Resultaron en aclaraciones oficiales de una "sensación" que tenía, pero que me parecían muy volátiles, muy personales.
Me encantó. Muchas gracias !


----------



## Mangato

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Las explicaciones contenidas en este enlace son para mi increíbles. Resultaron en aclaraciones oficiales de una "sensación" que tenía, pero que me parecían muy volátiles, muy personales.
> Me encantó. Muchas gracias !


 
Es el enlace del DPD - Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas- de la RAE. Para muchos hispanohablantes un estupendo manual de consulta. 
Talvez a Vanda poderia achar interessante coloca-lo nos recursos
Eu o chamo carinhosamente o meu _guía burros._

Cumprimentos
MG


----------

